# Overheating



## netas666 (Jan 3, 2010)

Hey guys, 

In past days my laptop "broke"..it was always on high CPU temp..(while watching movies gets to 85C..while games to 100C in few mins)..so anyways it didn't hibernate..but now even while watching movies it overheats and reaches 100C :/ any ideas?
my laptop is HP dv7..
stats:
Windows 7 ultimate 64 bit
Intel i7 1.60 Ghz
6144 MB Ram
ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5650

http://www.heise.de/imgs/18/5/1/6/7/7/2/HP_Pavilion_dv7__front_left_open.jpg-3e77b17ce8f7388b.jpeg

just maybe any ideas how to fix that or how to open my laptop so i could clean coolers? coz i tried..30 screws..still can't get to coolers lol

thnx


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

A can of compressed air should be all you need to free any dust build up.


----------



## Nico1219 (Aug 17, 2011)

It's best to open up the machine and NOT CLOSE use the compressed air so you can to get the dust out of the case.


----------



## netas666 (Jan 3, 2010)

hmm ok, i'll try that thnx  

anyways temperature is too high of CPU i guess even as it was just new bought..no way to fix that? i bought an other cooler pad...and one more cooler to help hot air go away faster but while playing games nothing stops reaching 100C x_x


----------



## netas666 (Jan 3, 2010)

Nico1219 said:


> It's best to open up the machine and NOT CLOSE use the compressed air so you can to get the dust out of the case.


if i knew how to open! i'll try that tomorrow again but seems something always keeping the cover of laptop :|


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

netas666 said:


> if i knew how to open! i'll try that tomorrow again but seems something always keeping the cover of laptop :|


Laptops can be very complicated when trying to open completely. I would suggest against it without knowing first hand how too. The air will dislodge any big pieces and the fans should blow the rest out. Its the most you can do. 

Laptops run hot do to their compact nature. No real way around this.

Just shut it off give it a few good blows through the intake portion of the laptop. Some should blow out through the other side and when you fire it up the rest should come out as well if there is any to begin with.

Just make sure to hold the can upright and not at an angle.


----------



## netas666 (Jan 3, 2010)

MonsterMiata said:


> Laptops can be very complicated when trying to open completely. I would suggest against it without knowing first hand how too. The air will dislodge any big pieces and the fans should blow the rest out. Its the most you can do.
> 
> Laptops run hot do to their compact nature. No real way around this.
> 
> ...


I'll try to clean with compressed air can then, if doesn't help - will try opening.
But yet all my friends who has laptops..none of their reaches 100C CPU temp so fast as mine always did :| after long playing hours friends laptop is like 85C..mine in 20mins was already 95-100C :/ and since my laptop cover is metal..whole laptop heats as oven lol


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

netas666 said:


> I'll try to clean with compressed air can then, if doesn't help - will try opening.
> But yet all my friends who has laptops..none of their reaches 100C CPU temp so fast as mine always did :| after long playing hours friends laptop is like 85C..mine in 20mins was already 95-100C :/ and since my laptop cover is metal..whole laptop heats as oven lol


How old is this laptop? The intake fan might have possibly quit. Does it suck in or blow out any air through the vents?


----------



## netas666 (Jan 3, 2010)

Laptop is like 6months old since i bought, it blows out lots of hot air for sure..

Anyways i opened it yesterday, cleaned the cooler and now it doesn't heat to 100C in few mins and doesn't shut down, so yet is WIN - but it's same now as it was when i bought it - in long time gaming still gets to 100C :/ heard a lot of HP dv7 users has overheating problem but don't get why and how HP could fak up on this one


----------



## Nico1219 (Aug 17, 2011)

If your using it for gaming, you should have checked your video card/CPU, and are you overclocking your CPU?


----------



## netas666 (Jan 3, 2010)

HP Pavilion dv7-4090ca Entertainment Notebook PC (WQ634UA) specifications - HP Home & Home Office Products

that's my laptop, not sure how's video card doing, but max CPU usage i saw was 45%. Usually 5-20% depends on games. And i don't really complain about it's working with games, only problem is that it's heating damn much, after cleaning now - usual CPU temperature is 65C just using browser and chatting programs, still in some hours of playing better games reaches 95-100C


----------



## netas666 (Jan 3, 2010)

Nico1219 said:


> If your using it for gaming, you should have checked your video card/CPU, and are you overclocking your CPU?


To be honest, i'm not sure what is overclocking or how it's done.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

You really need a cooling pad. Lap tops generate a lot of heat, by allowing it to get that hot you are drastically shortening its useful lifespan.


----------



## Maroman68 (Apr 14, 2011)

I can agree with that I use my HP G62 for school and after a few hours of use (just internet use) it would get pretty warm, never really checked the exact temp, but after I got just a standard one fan cooling pad that tilts even gaming it doesn't get half as warm as it used to


----------



## SwanSword (Aug 18, 2011)

HP has had problems with a cooler design that uses one heat conductor to cool both GPU and CPU. Eventually, the GPU stops working, because it's cold soldered in the socket. The solution is to remove the the cooler and insert a copper shim between the GPU and heat conductor, with thermal paste on both sides. 

But you have to know what your doing. You have to clean and repaste the CPU also. This procedure will save the video, but it might not solve the whole problem, because the laptop tells the operating system what the temp. limits are for cooling purposes, and these are sometimes incorrect. 

But the above solution is what many shops do to cure your problem. You can buy copper shims on eBay. Programs also exist to adjust the cooling to a lower temp.


----------

